# Spinning



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Here is what I have been working on. It takes me awhile, starting with dyeing in July then combing, then blending, then spinning. This is only half of what I plan. It is cool aid and food colored dye. The dyed wool is unknown plyed with a moorit CVM.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Very pretty and cool!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the colors very cool looking. What are you going to make with it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow...beautiful colors and they spun and plied together just lovely. How much yardage did you get?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Looks good, love the color combo!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh so pretty an feminine!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Just lovely!

Hazel


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Excellent spin. Love the colors


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Very pretty, I like the color blend.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I never get enough of seeing the changes develop from the roving to the yarn to the plying and again at the knitting. Beautiful blend.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

henhouse2011 said:


> I never get enough of seeing the changes develop from the roving to the yarn to the plying and again at the knitting. Beautiful blend.


I agree.....what a wonderful transition to see.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Love it, your yarn looks cozy


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

mama879 said:


> I like the colors very cool looking. What are you going to make with it.


I think it will be a shawl.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Cdambro said:


> Wow...beautiful colors and they spun and plied together just lovely. How much yardage did you get?


I don't know. I forgot to count it on the niddy noddy even though it probably shrunk when I washed it. I would probably have to put it back on the niddy noddy or buy a scale and look up how to figure yardage that way.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I love your kool aid dye colors and the way you've blended them together. And your finished yarn is beautiful.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Thank you all for your nice compliments.


----------

